# 35mm Rangfinder Canon Canonet 28



## richiehwrd (Dec 12, 2007)

Just go my two rolls back from Kodak, just an experimental roll. Tell me what you think.
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Dec 12, 2007)

None of them really SAY anything....they look like just snapshots


----------



## Jeff Jarboe (Dec 12, 2007)

Is your bother&#8217;s hand glued to his face?

I like #1 a lot as is; IMO # 9 has some potential, try cropping or re-shooting so the bird is off center, I&#8217;m big fan of the rule of thirds


----------



## richiehwrd (Dec 12, 2007)

IonSpeedMaster said:


> None of them really SAY anything....they look like just snapshots



Yeah your right but this was just an experiment to see if the camera was working or not but thanks for the feedback.


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Dec 12, 2007)

richiehwrd said:


> Yeah your right but this was just an experiment to see if the camera was working or not but thanks for the feedback.


 
Why'd you post them up then if it was just an experiement?  JK...keep on truckin


----------



## kevindosi (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah most of these are kind of dull to me, but I understand you're just practicing.


----------

